# Can you please identify this cheap Univox LP copy



## mark warkentin

Hello.. long listener, first time poster. Actually i just joined 
I cannot find any info about this Univox les paul copy. I see a lot of pictures online, but all with no info. I can find more pricey versions that don't just have the standard dots on the neck. This guitar has no serial as well. I guess a lot were sold back in the day with slips of paper containing the serial. Anyways. Any info would be great, I've been researching for days and networking with no luck. I guess i cant directly upload a picture. But here is the same one.




































Thank you. Mark.


----------



## keto

What info are you looking for? They were cheap imports from Asia afaik.


----------



## mark warkentin

keto said:


> What info are you looking for? They were cheap imports from Asia afaik.


I was really hoping for a model name and maybe an exact year. Some of the univox hi-fliers are selling quite well online. It really does have an amazing neck. But any other univox i can identify. Except this one. It's close to the '69 univox "mother" but that one is way nicer...


----------



## bzrkrage

mark warkentin said:


> I was really hoping for a model name and maybe an exact year. Some of the univox hi-fliers are selling quite well online. It really does have an amazing neck. But any other univox i can identify. Except this one. It's close to the '69 univox "mother" but that one is way nicer...


They were a starter guitar at Bestbuy a few years ago.
Last price I saw was $99.99

Here's the blurb.
"Univox Electric Guitar (UVX1001BK) - Black
This Univox electric guitar is designed to deliver a vintage electric sound with its single cutaway construction, rosewood fingerboard, maple neck, dual humbucking pickups, and more. 
Product Features
Single cutaway electric guitar
Rosewood fingerboard
Bolt-on maple neck
Contoured top
2 humbucking pick-ups
24-3/4" scale length
Stop tail bridge"










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Ronbeast

Saw one in a pawn shop a few years ago for $65. it played and sounded fine, decent for a Les Paul at that price. I wouldn't pay anymore than $80 for one though. 

Older univox guitars are becoming popular, especially mosrite styled ones. This more recent univox probably won't appreciate in value.


----------



## PTWamps

Looks like a newer Univox, not one of much value unfortunately. The old Univox Les Pauls (like the Gimme model) that some people collect were made in Japan in the 1970s, many if not all in the storied Matsumoku factory. They had the exact shape (body and headstock) of a 70s Gibson Les Paul... and often had good pickups. I got one for free from a friend that came with a pair of vintage DiMarzio Super Distortions. However, the guitar had a sandwiched plywood body and was of no significant value. I fixed it up, used it as a spare for a couple of years, then sold it to a friend for 100 bucks.

The hi-flyer was a copy of a Mosrite, like the one Johnny Ramone played. Kurt Cobain played a Hi-Flyer in the "Heart Shaped Box" video, which is the main source of the cachet they now enjoy. Somewhat bizarrely, Eastwood has reissued its copy of a Univox Hi-Flyer -- i.e. it is essentially a copy of a copy.

Yours is a generic "post-lawsuit" model (not that there was any actual lawsuit, but yours has the non-Gibson headstock and body shape). I don't know for sure but doubt that they are any longer MIJ.


----------



## Scottone

PTWamps said:


> The hi-flyer was a copy of a Mosrite, like the one Johnny Ramone played. Kurt Cobain played a Hi-Flyer in the "Heart Shaped Box" video, which is the main source of the cachet they now enjoy. Somewhat bizarrely, Eastwood has reissued its copy of a Univox Hi-Flyer -- i.e. it is essentially a copy of a copy.


Strangely enough, my MotorAve Motovox was inspired by the Univox Hi-Flyer as well. That being said, its a set neck all mahogany guitar with P90s so more SG Special than Hi-Flyer


----------



## ezcomes

PTWamps said:


> Looks like a newer Univox, not one of much value unfortunately. The old Univox Les Pauls (like the Gimme model) that some people collect were made in Japan in the 1970s, many if not all in the storied Matsumoku factory. They had the exact shape (body and headstock) of a 70s Gibson Les Paul... and often had good pickups. I got one for free from a friend that came with a pair of vintage DiMarzio Super Distortions. However, the guitar had a sandwiched plywood body and was of no significant value. I fixed it up, used it as a spare for a couple of years, then sold it to a friend for 100 bucks.
> 
> The hi-flyer was a copy of a Mosrite, like the one Johnny Ramone played. Kurt Cobain played a Hi-Flyer in the "Heart Shaped Box" video, which is the main source of the cachet they now enjoy. Somewhat bizarrely, Eastwood has reissued its copy of a Univox Hi-Flyer -- i.e. it is essentially a copy of a copy.
> 
> Yours is a generic "post-lawsuit" model (not that there was any actual lawsuit, but yours has the non-Gibson headstock and body shape). I don't know for sure but doubt that they are any longer MIJ.



I agree...looks like a new model

I have a 70s one...mine isnt plywood...i replaced the tuners and put a JB in the bridge and its my go-to guitar


----------



## PTWamps

ezcomes said:


> I agree...looks like a new model
> 
> I have a 70s one...mine isnt plywood...i replaced the tuners and put a JB in the bridge and its my go-to guitar



I've seen a whole bunch of Univoxes, and did a bit of research when I first got mine a few years ago. Build quality and design appears to vary wildly. Some, like yours, were high quality copies much like the old Tokais and Ibanezes. Others, like mine, were lo-grade knockoffs (although mine sounded good with those super distortion pickups and it always stayed in tune... plywood be damned). Then there are the newer ones, like the OP's, that seem an entirely different design. 

As will all those older Japanese copies, they are hit and miss but there are gems among them.


----------



## bzrkrage

I think OP has dropped of the planet....... hope he's coming back, "Scatter Cadaver" looks like an interesting concept .


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## ezcomes

PTWamps said:


> I've seen a whole bunch of Univoxes, and did a bit of research when I first got mine a few years ago. Build quality and design appears to vary wildly. Some, like yours, were high quality copies much like the old Tokais and Ibanezes. Others, like mine, were lo-grade knockoffs (although mine sounded good with those super distortion pickups and it always stayed in tune... plywood be damned). Then there are the newer ones, like the OP's, that seem an entirely different design.
> 
> As will all those older Japanese copies, they are hit and miss but there are gems among them.


And to be quite honest...that guitar is why im not a guitar snob (i still want an LP Custom, dont get me wrong) but playing that 'junk' bolt-on neck guitar, sounds better than some higher end guitars ive played


----------



## PTWamps

ezcomes said:


> And to be quite honest...that guitar is why im not a guitar snob (i still want an LP Custom, dont get me wrong) but playing that 'junk' bolt-on neck guitar, sounds better than some higher end guitars ive played


Yes, I agree. I now own a Gibson LP but that Univox served me well in the couple of years I had it. A bandmate now has it and uses it to cut home demos.


----------



## mark warkentin

I just wanted to thank all of you guys, especially bzrkrage for the information. That was exactly what i was looking for. You guys rock.


----------



## Bro

mark warkentin said:


> Hello.. long listener, first time poster. Actually i just joined
> I cannot find any info about this Univox les paul copy. I see a lot of pictures online, but all with no info. I can find more pricey versions that don't just have the standard dots on the neck. This guitar has no serial as well. I guess a lot were sold back in the day with slips of paper containing the serial. Anyways. Any info would be great, I've been researching for days and networking with no luck. I guess i cant directly upload a picture. But here is the same one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Mark.


----------



## Bro

Just got, mine from Facebook market place, I can say this almost new comes with Univox Amps. Great sounds!


----------



## FatStrat2

I learned to play on a Univox LP, it was obvious to even a beginner that it was made of Mahogany. The Japanese quality of that quitar was most excellent, but it was scoffed at just like Hondas of the same era.


----------



## greco

This thread s 4 1/2 years old!


----------



## FatStrat2

A Univox LP is older than that!


----------

